# Unofficial Dead Sea Saugeye Challenge



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gstrick and myself will be taking on all comers on Saturday October 8th for a saugeye meat-hunt in the Dead Sea. We know that there are no fish in there, but we felt it appropriate since we missed the HawgFest this year.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Since there are so many in SW Ohio. I suppose you're talking about CC since I have never caught any Eyes at East Fork, but you could be talking about CJ.  The best luck I have ever had at CC on eyes was last May the weekend before Memorial Day Weekend, pulled up on the point across the bay the North Shore ramp is located in and starting throwing red shad power worms, they ate em up for about 45 minutes and since then I have never been able to catch another one there, talk about right place at the right time


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

alright the dead sea on 73 cant wait, i can show you how to catch an 'eye lol dont worry ill let ya in on my secret jig tips.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I work for the Post Office and the 8th is not my scheduled day off, so I won't be able to make it......


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bandit,
Sunday the 9th is just as good, if it works for you.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I love this site. I am thankful for the informative posts as well as the humorous ones. I am especially humored by those who cannot tell the difference.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

well minnow its almost as funny as the ones who think the real ones are only humorous theking and myself will be there for a real honest to goodness saugeye hunt, with real poles and everything, not just a type fest  . and hey king we could always make it a weekend.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Bandit,
Sorry ya feel CJ is a dead sea. To help remedy that statement you can go to the boat ramp at Cj after the 20th of March and watch the dnr pull out all those non-existant walleyes from the test nets. They always start around the 20th of March, and dependent on the weather, they will work the nets for 7 to 10 days.
They usually start around 9 am,7 days a week, till they get enough eggs and milt for the fingerlings to go back into the lake. They also use CJ genetics to make saugeye with. Just ask the fisheries biologists as they milk the fish and they will happily tell ya what they will be up to.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate it when the fine art of sarcasm is lost on those without a sense of humor!!!
Keep it up, guys. Some of us "get it".

Stauff


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, it's at Caesars Creek. I am hoping to get a small group of boats to team up and see if any walleyes and/or saugeyes can be found. There is not enough "good water" time for me to explore it during late spring and summer since it has so much traffic on the weekends, so I thought a group working together might compensate. Its for real. So far 2 boats.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fshman, there are lots of Eyes on CJ your right. The problem is fishing for them with out all the preppy momma boy speed boaters & jet skiers not running into ya!


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

unfortunately, due to my 30th birthday celebration, i will not be able to take you up on the challenge at CC. i have caught several saugeye around the beach area. if you are facing the beach from the water, to the right, there is a spot where the water is 6 feet just out it drops to 8 then beyond that it goes back up to 6. if you can stay in the 8 foot of water, the saugeye hit on almost every pass. cant help on anywhere else to catch them though. good luck and let me know what happens.

Harrison .......................WHO DEY?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey
I was on CC thursday evening (9/29), and a fella at the boat ramp said dnr was shocking earlier that day. He said they had some monster walleye / saugeye. He said he saw them on the point across from southshore ramp. I only caught 1 perch around the island on that trip after the cold front. The wind was really whippin. How can I find out the results of these shockings? 
Sunday would work for me on the challange. Just let me know...
Prowler


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was thinking of meeting at the campground boat ramp, but any ramp will do (I think). Wanted to meet up before (early) and after to get reports. Let me know if you think you'll be there and any info on timing.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Hey Mellon,

Thats what I call em. I generally go out through the week to escape the madness. I was out today, when I launched I counted 3 fishing boats, including me, and NO pleasure boaters     Fall weekdays!!!!! Ya need to hit CJ sometime and fish out of my boat. I'd be glad to give ya the tour. 
Walleye fishing has been spotty. We pulled a few out of the trestle Sunday Night. Vertical jigging spoons (13 to 15 fow), Gold with green/red prism tape were the ticket. 
Ended up with 4 nice ones and 3 just shy. The Crappie are starting to really school up. We stopped eye fishing when we found a REALLY nice school of good crappies. We kept 25 10.5 to 12 inchers. Nice, but the monsters will be coming in soon.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, We'll meet at the south shore ramp at 0730 on Sunday morning 9th of October. And report back at the ramp at 1130. 

Which one is the CC south shore ramp?


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

My initial post on this thread it seems was taken out of context maybe just a little . When you live in SW Ohio all the lakes in this area are jokingly considered Dead Seas by a lot of the people who fish them. I thought that THEKING meant CC but I was just sort of playing along. As far as CJ to be honest with you I don't even know where it is located. I think it is some where near Springfield but I wouldn't put any money on it. Hopefully one day I will get a chance to fish it. 

As far as the outing on the 9th, THEKING, I am going to try to get there but I had something planned already and am trying to get out of it. I have never specifically gone to CC to target Eyes and would like to do that to broaden my fishing horizons. Hopefully I will see you there but if not Good Luck and I hope you all catch your share and feed your tummys but not to much as we don't want to offend some people  , if you know what I mean.

I would say that the south shore ramp is probably Wellmans but I could be wrong.....


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

I'll check with the wife to see if the 8th is okay. I fished the dead c a few times this summer - no luck with eyes. We quit searching for them and found some nice bass and crappie though.

We just got back from fishing NW MI for 3 days and caught over twenty 15-20+ lb Kings out of the Pere Marquette River, so my arms are a bit tired. But I could probably manage to reel in a few eyes if I get lucky...

Okay, which ramp is everyone meeting at? Where's the South Ramp? I only know 2 ramps, the one by the beach and the one by the dam...

Doug


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Wellman's has to be the south shore ramp. It's the only one on the south side. Nightprowler wanted to meet there.
Wellman's it is.


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeye Challenge
Wellman Ramp 
7:30 am
Sunday the ninth

Do I have my data correct?

Fish On!!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

thats the correct data hope to see you there


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Chime in if we should look for you in the morning.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ideal conditions for the saugeye challenge today. Water clear as a bell, surface temp 68 degrees, solid cloud cover, misty, some fog, and a breezy chop. But guess what - the Cea is still dead. A few small gills and Crappie for Prowler, and a few gills and a 22 inch Sheephead for gstrick. TheKing came in last with a 2 inch gill. 

We did spot two bald eagles up close at Caesars. One adult and one youth. The big one knocked a fish loose from the grasp of that small one and caught it on the drop in mid-air. There may have been a third, but it was a ways off and we couldn't tell for sure.

Nightprowler - it was great meeting you and I hope we can fish together again. Let's try CJ next time. I don't know that lake well, but I have caught some fish each time. 

Well now, I couldn't make it to the Hawg Fest walleye tourney and Perch trip but I know today how it feels to be skunked.


----------

